# Got one



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its on its way. check this out. yeeeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaa.http://hometown.aol.co.uk/davidwarrener/myhomepage/auto.html


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats a very nice car, was tempted by that myself when I first saw it but looks like you beat me to it 

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

ditto kempy!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cant wait til it arrives, abbey are going to have first play and they estimate 500-550 bhp. anyone recognise the reg plates or modifications?:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet looking car. Looks like it might need a bit of TLC but all the important bits are there. Those look like GT2530s to me so you have a lot of potential for tuning if other iportant bits are present.
Nice Sard racing rad, Mine's carbon rad shroud, Yokohama AVS model 5s in 18" and some type of brake rotor upgrade.

So when is it getting in the UK?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still 4-5 weeks away unfortunately. i agree she needs a good scrub up and she,ll look a star! prob refurb the alloys, do them matt black or gunmetal, replace front seats with some nice sport jobs etc and i fancy a top secret c/f bonnet. abbey are fitting and mapping a hks f-con s.:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet davew!! That car is gonna be a monster!!  

Might need a good brake upgrade to match its power


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*agreed with DCD on that one*

some nice HKS tubs there and a full induction piping system so she is really going to fly dave. plus you have the hks dual dragger system which looks great!! 
at 1.5 bar she will be good for at least 570-580 bhp!! 
must have injectors and lots of other bits as well.

hope she is a great find and love those wheels mate.

well done,
nick


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

The list gets bigger and bigger wehayyyyyy.
so far this is it

gt 2530 turbos
sard racing radiator
hks hard pipes
hks h/g and cams
hks dual dragger system
avs type 5 race alloys
uprated anti roll bars
hks hypermax suspension

can anyone out there spot any other mods, or suspicions of what it might have. i,ll compare when i actually get the beast and post the results, come on everybody have a bash.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

just got of the phone from my importer. my gtr dock,s next saturday. then away to be sva,d etc then its of to abbey. oohhhhhhhhh boy am i getting excited, wife doesnt understand what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

.


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

I can see some other goodies in there....

Firstly, an Oil Catch Can
Secondly, judging by the braided lines in the 5th picture, it looks like you have an oil cooler installed
Thirdly, there are slotted rotors on the front brakes, so most probably the rear also.

Other things: N1 front bumper vents, HKS pod filters, and an HKS Boost Gauge (you're pointing to it's MAP sensor in the first photo)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Merli

thanks very much for those, i missed some of them. It really does look like the car was well sorted. guess im in for some fun when she arrives. i,ve booked some track days plus there is a total performance 'shoot out' happening in the near future so i might make an appearence. anyone out there see any other bits?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Merli said:


> *(you're pointing to it's MAP sensor in the first photo) *


Merli...what exactly is that HKS MAP thing then? I thought MAP sensors were used with out AFMs? I'm confused now!


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> *Merli...what exactly is that HKS MAP thing then? I thought MAP sensors were used with out AFMs? I'm confused now! *


Dino...

Usually when people talk about MAP sensors, it's to do with metering the airflow into the engine. You either have AFMs (which as you know GTRs have standard), or a MAP sensor... You don't have both. They do the same job, which is tell the ECU how much air is being sucked into the engine.

The AFM measures by volume of air that passes through it, and the MAP sensor goes by the varying pressure in the intake manifold. As I said, either option works, the difference being that AFMs can sometimes pose a restriction on VERY high powered engines, so a conversion to MAP sensor is needed.

Now about the MAP sensor in Dave's GTR.

A mechanical boost gauge basically taps a vacuum line into the fuel pressure regulator (or somewhere similar) and goes straight into the back of the boost gauge where it measures the pressure in that vacuum line.

In this case, Dave's GTR has an HKS Electronic Boost Gauge. It uses a MAP sensor to measure the boost in the engine bay, and sends the electronic signal to the gauge in the car via wires, instead of routing a vacuum hose to the gauge.

Hope that makes sense 


Andrew.


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Oh Dave...

Looks like you have a cool carbon fibre radiator shroud too 

edit: oh and one more thing... If it was previously running 1.5 bar with those HKS turbos (GT2510, GT2530 or GT2540s), I'd bet on the car having upgraded injectors, and most probably fuel pump too :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Andrew! Makes total sense now! Was just confused by seeing the MAP & AFMs on the same car.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Very nice car!!  

I have a friend here with the same wheels in gunmetal on his VR4 and they look great.

I have some pics if you are interested to see what they would look like.  just send me an email.

Jon


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Hi Dave,

very nice car mate, did you get that from vrs imports or newera as i am sure thats the car i tried to get only to be told it was sold.
i am still looking to buy a gtr but as yet have not found one with the kind of spec yours has got at that price.

Oh btw i see you live in the NE, me too you never know maybe ill see driving about when you get.

Aki


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

finding it very hard to control my grin factor at the moment D        :
I,ll try to answer all questions

car bought through www.vrs-imports.com if you contact vincent he,s in japan at the mo and might be able to get you a similar vehicle, have you considered a 32gtr? there are some real monsters out there.

I,d love a picture of your mates avs alloys.............and one of the girls polishing your avatar!

i,m really hoping that i,ve got a mighty monster in my gtr. there has been a hell of a lot of money spent on it. the service history appears to be with a GTR specialist in japan, i cant make out the name of the pictures.

anyone spot any other bits or would like to guess the output.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just got a copy of my japanese log book. sent of my new reg plate for transfer M*** GTR will soon be on the roads of the UK. well a few weeks! should get all my original documents from japan next week. I,ve been told the car has a remote oil filter to go with its cooler but i cant see one, any ideas as to where it might be located? ckeck my web page for pictures

//hometown.aol.co.uk/davidwarrener/myhomepage/auto.html:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

dave,

Many congrats! I guess you'll be on the blower to Booty now, trying to get to as many events as possible. 
E n j o y :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Davew

Sadly the avatar is a photoshop. They were originally washing a mkiv supra  (I forgot where i put the full size pic... looking)

avs wheel on 97 Mitsu VR4 pic 1 
avs pic 2 
avs pic 3


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. i.ll have mine refinished in the same colour. they look the biz. i,m just waiting for some prices on cool carbon for my car. check out my website out the bottom for a peep of whats instore for M***GTR, i think the car will be awesome with the c/f parts and gunmetal alloys set against the silver paint.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just loaded some fresh pics onto my poor effort of a webpage. interior, service history etc. check it out. oh it lands TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Check out the photoshop pic at the bottom. which wheels look best nismo or advan. let me know.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

stick with the advan's


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Wehay. i,m of to look at my gtr on thursday at the sva centre just to make sure im ok with it. i'll post a load of new piccy's when i get back (hopefully).


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

For the few of you that don't know i had to knock back my silver gtr. however that didnt stop me from getting another. not as modded but with loads of potential. so watch this space for apexi, hks, nismo, do luck etc etc. i'll take you through the whole thing (if your interested) i,ll post the first details to my web site shortly. my new girls a 360middlehurst in midnight purple, fsh here and japan. going for the street racer look, she's gonna be bitchin. YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*?*

What was the score with the other one? I quite liked it! 

Luke


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

So did i. wasnt quite as nice as i'd hoped 4. never mind these things happen. the new one will be way better. midnight purple v-spec with full do-luck body kit, very low tein & nismo suspension, full cage, chromed 19's, carbon rear blade, top secret carbon bonnet, privacy glass and 600bhp! watch this space!   :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Dropped a few pic's onto website. check out my vision.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

glass now done, suspension lowered tommorrow, c/f bonnet to be fitted thursday + alloys refinished. full cage on the way, huge apexi drag spec i/c, brembo drilled and vented discs 1 week, momo c/f gearstick and steering wheel 1 week. carbon rear exhaust trim protector, dual dragger with sports cat now on. mmines q/shift thursday. pics shortly.


----------



## MarcusB (Feb 2, 2003)

*Come on!*

Hurry up with those photo's !


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

on their way shortly   :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

not the best of pics. ill try to find somewhere more scenic.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

oh by the way. ordered apexi fc with boost kit and hand controller (ooohhhhhh) apexi gt dragger spec i/c and hard pipe kit(oooooooooHHHHHHH). apexi gt down pipe and gt system(ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)rebuild tubs with steel internals(ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh). steel h/gasket(ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh). thats it i can take any more for now. see yaa!:smokin:


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks great Dave! :smokin: 

How do you like the wheels/tires? What size are they? 18s?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

9 x 18's. not everyones cup of tea but i like them. kinda go with the look, if you know what i mean. im desperate to find some centre caps though. hows washington state?:smokin:


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

davew said:


> *9 x 18's. not everyones cup of tea but i like them. kinda go with the look, if you know what i mean. im desperate to find some centre caps though. hows washington state?:smokin: *


Wrong side of the US but I know what you mean  

DC is ok - hot, but not as hot as it has been for you guys apparently!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

as homer often says................."doh". so dc's ok aswell. great.:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

car now booked into rod bells 15th sept for some serious massaging. Do-luck bodykit due to arrive 2 weeks.:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Roll cage now arrived and a fine selection of clocks and gauges.:smokin:


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Saw the car yesterday at N/E meet and was well impressed.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cage,wheels n gauges fitted. pics shortly. check out my garage shot on website.:smokin: forget that my website's goosed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

davew,

I sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

NOPE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

OK, I've sent it again.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

WOW Dave!!!

That looks great!!!  

Can't wait for more pics :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ah ha! fixed it. now look. :smokin:


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

nice car, although im not really keen on thoser rims. hope you enjoy your car!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

which ones, the gold or the chrome? personal taste i suppose. anyhow she's off to rod bells to have all sorts of naughty things done. should be ready for santa pod jap day.:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

it's back. feckin hell, what a monster. watch out for me at the pod. i'll post some pics shortly.:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

well it didnt last to long before it blew up! anyway its back again, just popped it into the bodyshop so should have some updated pics on the website soon! oh! hows this for weird, my original silver gtr that i imported and rejected only ended up living with its new owner 10miles away from where i live!! which was promptly driven into a concrete wall at high speed!! and it also appears in new eras dvd. this car is haunting me.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

fresh pics posted, not the best. I'll try some when the suns out


----------



## scoobster (Aug 8, 2003)

Looking Good Mate!!!! 

you might need to wait until the snow has gone for that sun


----------

